# Crate Training / feeding



## john_trollinger (Oct 23, 2013)

So I got my 7 week old Vizsla on Sunday and am a bit concerned. We are trying to crate train Buddy but for the past three nights he has cried all night long. He is also only eating about 1/2 to 3/4 cups of his food a day. The other thing we have noticed is he seems to shiver a lot, not all the time, but when taking him on a walk he will be fine, then he will sit down and shiver.

Any ideas?

thanks,

John


----------



## Lyndam (Aug 22, 2013)

He's very young and missing his litter/mum. I'd give him time. Also 7 weeks seems young for a walk. House and garden was enough for mine until about 11 weeks and even then in the height of summer she couldn't cope with dewy grass...no undercoat and no hair on her tummy . I'd rein back in though I'd persist with the crate but add a hot water bottle , make sure it's snug both in size and a furry soft blanket/bed/toy. I got up several times during the night as they cannot hold their bladder long at that age .


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

He is a baby. Many breeders still have pups that young with their littermates still. It will take some patience.


----------



## friendbeast (Aug 20, 2013)

I also noticed that my puppy shivered a bit when he was that age. I had him in a little dog coat for about three weeks, and that seemed to help.


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Still very very young! The length of time pups cry for when crate training is dependant on the pup but he will need to go out frequently during the night for the toilet. 

Lack of appetite is most likely a transition thing, as others have said he will be missing his mum and his littermates. It all takes a bit of time and patience. 

You can buy little puppy bed warmers that have no electrical wires or anything (incase of chewing) that just go in the microwave and in with the pup. I did this a lot for Nelly on cold nights and stuffed it under her blankets so the heat would radiate through. They keep warm for a good amount of time.


----------



## hcrowder (Dec 26, 2013)

We picked up Penny on Sunday (also 7 weeks old). She really doesn't like being crated overnight but has no problems during the day with going in or out of the crate. At night, if she is sleeping on me and then I wake her to put her into the crate she will go back to sleep at last about 4 hours. Then she is up and howling to get out. She will cry for hours. However, she has been better at settling herself and she will now calm down for a matter of minutes. Crate training has been the hardest thing so far and I think we are in for a long road. 

As for eating, Penny also didn't eat much for the first two days. She is now a champion eater. I think she was just to anxious about being in a new place. 

Penny also shivers all the time. I bundle her up in her crate when she is sleeping and cuddle her after she comes in from playing outside in the wet grass. She also shivers when she is nervous.


----------



## SeqViz (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi. We have had good luck with the first couple of nights with a new pup doing the following:

1. Wear an old sweatshirt you don't want any more ALL day. DO NOT WASH IT! Place it in their crate with them. Your scent next to them often helps. (Hopefully you don't have a puppy that utilizes anything soft in it's crate as a place to go potty. If pup repeatedly pees on sweatshirt, you will have to keep anything soft out of the crate.)
2. Place crate beside you on your side of the bed.
3. Time, consistency, and patience on your part.

Good luck!

P.S. Never leave a puppy in a wire crate with a collar on as they can hang themselves.


----------

